# Juego de luces



## seba1985 (Jul 15, 2007)

hola gentes
les comento:
quiero hacer un circuito de un juego de luces q es así:
Tengo 3 lámparas o bombitas de luz (como le quieran llamar) de 220v
la idea es q se prenda una lámpara (que no sea de golpe) o sea de a poco (o sea  q de  apagada se baya prendiendo despacio asta llegar a lo mas q pueda alumbrar) y cuando llega a los máx. q puede alumbrar se empieza a apagar de a poco y al mismo tiempo se prenda la segunda lámpara de a poco y así con la ultima, ósea q cuando la segunda lámpara llega a lo máx. se empiece a apagar de apoco y al mismo tiempo se prenda la tercera y así q empiece todo el ciclo otra ves prendiéndose la primera etc.
Espero q se entienda lo q quiero decir  
si en lo posible se puede hacer sin tener a programar nada estaría buenísimo. si no qda otra pasen la data igual.
Muchas gracias por la atención
Saludos


----------



## tiggerleon (Jul 27, 2007)

el mejor diseño es con una memoria programada pero tambien hay solucion analogica...  hace un tiempo vi un diseño que hacia lo que tu dices...  se trata de grupos de 2 integrados NE555, el primero oscila generando ondas triangulares muy lentas (0.25 a 1Hz) que alimentan al segundo que es un oscilador de ondas rectangulares de mayor velocidad (50 a 500Hz) cuya amplitud es regulada por la salida triangular de la etapa anterior.  el cambio del oscilador triangular de bajada a subida alimenta a un 74HC4017 con la salida 5 a reset y las salidas del 1 al 4 en 4 grupos de integrados similares a los que te he explicado...   En éste caso necesitarias utilizar 220 rectificado para encender las luces y transistores de alto voltaje...   en realidad es un montaje bastante complicado... lo mas viable seria 4 dimmers a los cuales les haces las modificaciones para que trabajen con optoacopladores y con uno de los 555 y el 4017 que te explique anteriormente. Espero te sirva de ayuda. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 27, 2007)

En esta pag se hablo de algo que puedes adaptar.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/55336/


----------

